# White Marlin Shootout



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone else fishing it?

http://www.whitemarlinshootout.com/index.html


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Negative.... will be in the bahamas. Good luck to all


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

It is our intent to fish it, unless Isaac comes back to haunt us!! Having missed the Labor Day event, we are itching, I ordered my split tail mullet dredges yesterday!!

Robert


----------



## jakerider (May 28, 2008)

MSViking...did I hear this was a kill tournament?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

That's what I heard, but I believe the length limit on whites is pretty high so I doubt there will be many if any whites killed.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

69" LJFL according to the link, which is a hefty white.. Still, that's suprising.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

We are in if the weather is nice . Looking forward to killing ****** !


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

. Looking forward to killing ****** ![/QUOTE said:


> Be careful and how and where you say that, you could get killed in my state ! ha ha!:yes:
> 
> Hope to see you guys there!
> 
> Robert


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

We're fishing. I heard they might change it to Sat/Sun because of weather.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sat/Sun sounds good to me based on the forecast I am seeing! Still too early to know for sure, but Thursday certainly looks rough!

Keep us posted if you hear anything.

Robert


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

From Rocky this afternoon:
"I will make the call tomorrow. I am thinking of making it a Captain's Choice Fri/Sat or Sat/ Sun. Fishing on Sun would end at 4pm lines out Must be in line at marina by 6PM Reschedue the awards for Sunpm or Mon Pm "

Robert


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Weather is looking a little better.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

I would love to fish with my 32 Regulator, if the weather improves. Sat and Sun fishing would definately improve the chances for better seas. My guess is Friday will still be blowing hard. I don't think the seas will be in the category of dangerous, but it will be really uncomfortable until they settle - perhaps by Saturday. Either way, I'll be at the Captains meeting representing Galati Yacht Sales as a sponsor. See you guys there!

Matt Condon


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

I just talked to Rocky. The tournament is going to be a captains choice tournament. You can fish Fri/Sat or Sat/Sun. Lines in 7am your first day lines out 5pm second day. You can leave anytime after captains meeting. Should be a good time.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for the update! We are pumped! Heading down tomorrow to start getting ready. Our plans are to fish Sat/Sun. 

Robert


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

MSViking said:


> Our plans are to fish Sat/Sun.


Us too...


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Great plan... Team "My Share" is IN too!

Matt


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Did weather allow anyone to get out? Results?


----------

